# new community / show / studio space in s.Portland maine, help me get started?



## ericafuckyea (Apr 7, 2012)

So I'm buying a house across the bridge from my hometown of portland maine. its bike accessible and walkable from downtown. the house has a huge basement and a store front. Also has a decent sized backyard. I want to utilise this space to the maximum of its potential so that it can be a resource for the local art, activism, and also traveling community. Planning on having show space in the basement (need help getting the space ready to hold shows), setting up a darkroom and a screen printing studio, possibly a small bike workshop... i have shitloads of space. Want people to teach classes, do skillshares, hold meetings / discussions, etc. etc. For the store front I need artists to showcase and sell their work (anything you make that you can sell), need zines / artbooks. Also looking for musicians and bands to play shows. I'll pay you what I can based off what we make from any shows. Also could use some help gardening and growing food, composting, etc. Once things are set up I will need help with promotion flyering and stuff. I'm open to any ideas for how to use the space. My goal is to have an interactive community space that helps artists of all kinds get local exposure, teach their crafts to others, a place where we can have decent punk shows, basically whatever i can think of to make this more than just a house. I do not have alot of living space unfortunately since I have to rent out the majority of the space to pay my mortgage but anyone who wants to help and isnt a douchebag will have couch space at least. hit me up if this sounds like something you'd like to help me with and you're going to be in new england this summer/ Portland is a really rad town and we need more shit like this. people will respond if we make it accessible to them and I think we could all have alot of fun and make some money too if we do this right. I have some experience with working / living in communal spaces but not too much experience starting them up. Should be easier since it's not a squat and I own the space so no landlord and as long as i follow code we can do whatever the fuck we want pretty much... I want to have about half of this shit up and running by the end of the summer, already have a bunch of local kids on board but lmk if you want to help.


----------



## Earth (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow, you are doing exactly what I had set out to do (and was in fact doing from 1992 till about 5 years ago) and let me tell you, there is no greater freedom than owning your own place - bacause as you stated - you can do more or less exactly what you want - when you want - assuming you have picked an area where pretty much anything goes...
Glad to read that somebody besides me is still into the whole darkroom thing as well, as mine has been in operation off and on since 1982!!
Only advice I can throw your way is make sure you have a somewhat reliable source of cashflow coming in.
Don't depend on friends, because they will always let you down when you need them most.
I ended up working in a factory to finance my (16 track 1" analog tape, among other things...) recording studio, which is set up for live band recording at concert sound levels - everything mic'd up, full crossovered tri-amped pa, the works...
The games gotta price, but it's well worth it.
Much blessings and luck with what you are doing.
If there is anything specific I can possibly help you with, track me down and send me a message...


----------



## soapybum (Apr 7, 2012)

Seems pretty similar to what me n some friends are doing here in Indy, wish ya luck!


----------



## Zoshpermanent (Apr 7, 2012)

Dope. Heard some things about Portland Maine, but nothing that specific... 
Be sweet to be part of it and see where its at. Keep us Updated


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 7, 2012)

sounds awesome, id love to come by and help out at some point. maybe i could to a piece about it for the blog? i want to do more things like that, interviewing up and coming community spaces around the country, etc.


----------



## ericafuckyea (Apr 8, 2012)

really glad to see so much support for this kind of project, will definately keep folks updated on progress and if any of you come through portland hit me up.


----------



## robbaked (Apr 8, 2012)

I'll be in Manchester, nh around the end of April. Id love to help out since im actually trying to decide on Portland or Burlington for the summer. its already too damn hot down here in Austin. Anyway, even if i don't stick around, i have a good bit of promotional and event planning experience. Love to help...


----------



## ericafuckyea (Apr 9, 2012)

Matt - Once things get rolling I'd love to contribute to the blog or write articles and whatnot, I'll keep in touch with you. 

Rob - Portland is amazing in the summer, if you come here you'll have a place to crash, kids to hang out with, and stuff to do for sure. My door is always open for travelers when I have a roof over my head but even moreso now that I have this project going. I def need someone who can help me plan and coordinate / promote for events this summer, I want to have at least one basement show and tons of skillshares and whatever else people want to make happen. So yeah if you do decide on Portland hit me up.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 9, 2012)

ericafuckyea said:


> Matt - Once things get rolling I'd love to contribute to the blog or write articles and whatnot, I'll keep in touch with you.


 
awesome! can't wait!!!


----------



## daveycrockett (Apr 9, 2012)

woah, can i come


----------



## bradbradidea (Apr 9, 2012)

sounds fricken rad! i might be out that way this summer-fall im a musican/artist so if youre willing to let me crash for a few id be glad to do some painting or free shows etc inexchange, also im good at gardening if youre lookin to do any sort of that stuff. let me know pease!


----------



## fackshat (Apr 9, 2012)

This sounds awesome.


----------



## daveycrockett (Apr 9, 2012)

im in ny long island, ill come now if you need help i can be there within 2 days of you telling me let me know or message me or some thing


----------



## deanmoriarty (Apr 10, 2012)

wow,sounds amazing sister...spent some time in portland,me last year,kind
place to be in summer for sure.sorry i just went across the country but will keep yall in mind...good luck to you


----------



## nellie g (Apr 26, 2012)

i'm stoked that portland will have a space like this. i'll be up there this summer around mid june. i'll be traveling thru to canada, but would love to stop buy and contribute. i play oldtime fiddle and banjo and could open a show if that worked out. but i'll be happy to just help out doing grunt work if thats whats needed. i'll keep in touch about when i'm heading up.


----------



## Zoshpermanent (Jul 16, 2012)

Is this still happening in Portland - (I am on the way up)


----------



## CrypticCosmic (Jul 16, 2012)

Rad, If this is still going on I'll make my way that way mid sept... Never been to Main but my pops told me great things about it.... I'll paint some oil's or some shit to put up


----------



## freeranger (Sep 22, 2012)

any progress on this?


----------

